
I'm looking for a roommate/hacker (bay area) - _ahacker_
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m a graduating CS student at a top 3 university taking a year off after graduation (in a couple months) to build a product from start to finish. I have a long list of ideas, and I&#x27;m looking for a fellow hacker who&#x27;s crazy enough to take a risk and join me on this journey. I&#x27;m currently living on my own in the bay area in a small space. It&#x27;s not super comfortable, but I think it&#x27;s good enough and rent is cheap. If you&#x27;re interested, shoot me an email with a little about yourself. email -&gt; ahacker1729 at gmail com<p>_ahacker_
======
throweway
Why do it in pricey SF. Why not Laos you could spend years there for the same
money.

------
evm9
Darn, sounds like a cool opportunity but I'm down in LA right now. Best of
luck.

------
snehesht
Awesome, I'm doing the same thing this summer, Good luck.

------
GroSacASacs
What is the product about ?

